# Qatar seeks assistance of Pak Army over security for FIFA World Cup 2022



## saaju

RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa, met Qatar's Prime Minister, Sheikh Abdullah bin Nasser bin Khalifa Al Thani, on Tuesday in Qatar.

The Prime Minister of Qatar acknowledged Pakistan's contribution to the development and growth of Qatar. He also praised Pakistan Army's efforts towards regional peace.

He expressed his desire to learn from Pakistan Army's experience in the security domain and sought assistance for the FIFA World Cup to be played in Qatar in 2022.

The Prime Minister also hoped to move forward with Pakistan on multiple fronts including cyber security, defence production and ease of travel.

According to Inter Services Public Relations, military’s media wing, General Qamar Javed Bajwa also met Commander Qatar Emiri Land Forces, Major General Muhammed Ali Ghanim Al Ghanim and Commander Qatar Emiri Guard, Major General Hazza Bin Khalil Al Shahwani.

During his meeting with Major General Muhammed Ali Ghanim Al Ghanim, Commander Qatar Emiri Land Forces, the host appreciated Pakistan Army's professionalism and performance in the ongoing fight against terrorism, and showed interest in joint training and field exercises.

The Army Chief thanked the hosts for their expression and assured all possible cooperation in the desired fields.

On his visit to Qatar, General Bajwa also visited the Qatar Emiri Guard Headquarters and met Major General Hazza Bin Khalid Al Shahwani. 

He also paid a visit to Ahmed Bin Mohamed Military College, where Pakistani tri-services contingent of 166 members is imparting training.

https://www.geo.tv/latest/133548-Qa...ak-Army-over-security-for-FIFA-World-Cup-2022

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## AliMentosMoziilla

Masha'Allah, may Allah keep our country safe from terrorist. Pakistan Zindabad!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hareeb

Security for FIFA in return of Qatari letters? 

Good to see Pakistan's increasing influence in muslim world.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## RangeMaster

Yeah.....!
Some people were talking about PSL that 10000 security personnel, included Pak Army, guarding the event are incapable of stopping any probable terrorist activity.
Now they are...BITCH SLAPPED

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nadeemkhan110

This means that muslim wold trust us and our army and this will be honor for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PakEye

Pakistan Army successfully defeated ready to suicide attacks extremist forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kailash Rava

Did p.m of qatar asked pak army for security assistance or did pak army general visited Qatar and presented their help to Qatar FIFA world cup?


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## saaju

Kailash Rava said:


> Did p.m of qatar asked pak army for security assistance or did pak army general visited Qatar and presented their help to Qatar FIFA world cup?



They asked for PA assistances .


----------



## LionofPakistan

Go Ahead Pak Army you have lots of respect in Arab world & you deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aawish

Qatar should give us their all 12 Mirage 2000's + $1bn  . Otherwise, we shouldn't send PA. PA is not a mercenary army nor their bodyguards that they can call whenever they want, free of cost. They should treat us like Egypt and buy military goodies for us too.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mamoona batool

Sorry Qatar! 
Our forces are not "FOR RENT". 
Yes! You may send your troops for training....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarcsPakistan

Would love to see Pak Army securing FIFA World cup

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qaimali Baloch

Pakistan Zindabad


----------



## ABCharlie

We can train them, sure. But we are not goibg to do their chokidaari. I think we should send some security specialists in our army to run operations and control over their soldiers who should do the actual patrolling. And we should get something from them in return for that too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New World

mamoona batool said:


> Sorry Qatar!
> Our forces are not "FOR RENT".
> Yes! You may send your troops for training....



what a ghatya idea sirji..

Qatari needs security and we need $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and jobs...

Qatari will get security and we will get $$$ and jobs. 

Fair Trade.



ABCharlie said:


> We can train them, sure. But we are not goibg to do their *chokidaari*. I think we should send some security specialists in our army to run operations and control over their soldiers who should do the actual patrolling. And we should get something from them in return for that too.


that chokidaari is better than standing outside a bank or guarding fat *** corrupt man through private security form.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ABCharlie

New World said:


> what a ghatya idea sirji..
> 
> Qatari needs security and we need $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and jobs...
> 
> Qatari will get security and we will get $$$ and jobs.
> 
> Fair Trade.
> 
> 
> that chokidaari is better than standing outside a bank or guarding fat *** corrupt man through private security form.



When does our army do that?


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

mamoona batool said:


> Sorry Qatar!
> Our forces are not "FOR RENT".
> Yes! You may send your troops for training....



And who are you to say this? @MastanKhan ....You are needed here.

Whenever Pakistan tries to get close with GCC either diplomatically or militarily, we tend to her such bullshit argument driven by certain ideology...

I hope our close engagement with Qatar will be proved fruitful for us in diplomacy/defense/economic ties and our influence in Arab world...



New World said:


> what a ghatya idea sirji..
> 
> Qatari needs security and we need $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and jobs...
> 
> Qatari will get security and we will get $$$ and jobs.
> 
> Fair Trade.
> 
> that chokidaari is better than standing outside a bank or guarding fat *** corrupt man through private security form.



Totally agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aawish

New World said:


> Qatari needs security and we need $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and jobs...
> 
> Qatari will get security and we will get $$$ and jobs.



Bhai our forces are already stretched across the whole country. We made an excuse from joining the Islamic Military Alliance (IMA) for the same reason. So how can we send our army to Qatar?


----------



## MastanKhan

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> And who are you to say this? @MastanKhan ....You are needed here.
> 
> Whenever Pakistan tries to get close with GCC either diplomatically or militarily, we tend to her such bullshit argument driven by certain ideology...
> 
> I hope our close engagement with Qatar will be proved fruitful for us in diplomacy/defense/economic ties and our influence in Arab world...
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.



Hi,

Actually it is a blessings from Allah that other nations are looking UP to us to provide them with security and security training---be it a muslim nation like Qatar or a christian nation like sri lanka or a mixed nation like nigeria---.

It is an honor second to none for the armed forces to be considered to provide security to other nations.

To provide protection to other nations is a Social obligation---it is a moral obligation---it is a tactical obligation---it is a strategic obligation---.

People need to understand one simple thing---just because you chose to OPT OUT to operate in a foreign region so that the terrorists will stay away from you---well we found out that after being crushed in Iraq and syria---the I S is already in our home land---.



Aawish said:


> Bhai our forces are already stretched across the whole country. We made an excuse from joining the Islamic Military Alliance (IMA) for the same reason. So how can we send our army to Qatar?



Hi,

Why can't you talk like a man---why do you have to say ' Bhai ' to patronize---.

First of all---how do you know the forces are spread thin---. Then how do you know that the one in need might invest in crating an extra force to meet their needs---.

And kid---if you had any thinking cells you would have understood that those extra troops created would be a reserve waiting in the wings to be re-called when in need---.

Don't you kids read history---about wars---about conquest---victories and losses or you kids just sit in the bathroom look at **** and m@sturbate your brain cells off!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

deposit 10 Billion Dollars in our Reserve ... and a Deal to provide Cheap Oil and Free Tickets to Pakistan Fans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

*The story got highlighted on bloomberg and international media as well.*
*Soccer's World Cup in Qatar Likely to Have Pakistan Army Guard*
*
Qatari officials met with Pakistanis to discuss support 

 Pakistani army experienced in fighting terrorism at home 
 *
Qatar is looking to Pakistan for military support at the 2022 soccer World Cup, hoping to tap the ally’s experience in fighting terrorism.

The Gulf country’s prime minister met Pakistan’s army chief in Qatar Tuesday and expressed interest securing assistance for the 32-team competition, Pakistan’s army said in a statement. The support will include training and even the provision of military personnel for the month-long event.

Pakistan’s proposed role is part of a discussion of wider military cooperation between the Muslim-majority countries. With the World Cup attracting as many as a million fans, and more than a billion watching on television, security is one of the biggest concerns for organizers.

 
Qatar’s government Communication Office didn’t immediately comment on the matter.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...p-in-qatar-likely-to-have-pakistan-army-guard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

arab only need us for security 
but at time of purchasing weapons
they forget us


----------



## New World

ABCharlie said:


> When does our army do that?


Almost all the retired military soldiers do chowkidari of a bank or to be a bodyguard of a corrupt politician or a business tycoon to feed his family.. 
if you don't know then you should have to search for it. 



Aawish said:


> Bhai our forces are already stretched across the whole country. We made an excuse from joining the Islamic Military Alliance (IMA) for the same reason. So how can we send our army to Qatar?


Qatari don't need our whole army. just few thousands.
world cup is in 2022, a new force can be made within 2 years. 



Starlord said:


> deposit 10 Billion Dollars in our Reserve ... and a Deal to provide Cheap Oil and Free Tickets to Pakistan Fans


deposit and oil aside.

If Qatari are ready to give free tickets, we are ready to provide security to them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

It's a matter of pride for Pakistan in general and Pak Army in particular that for the security of such a big event,we are being trusted and our armed forces professionalism recognized...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Isra raj

Wah g wah jeo Pak army Allah increase the honor of army more Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New World

chauvunist said:


> It's a matter of pride for Pakistan in general and Pak Army in particular that for the security of such a big event,we are being trusted and our armed forces professionalism recognized...


Yeh Pakistan ke lye Pride ka to Mamla hai par ye baat un choty soch walo ko kaise samjhai jo hath dhookar Pakistan ko akela karna chahty hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Are they seeking the deployment of Pakistani soldiers or just some advisers ?


----------



## New World

Vergennes said:


> Are they seeking the deployment of Pakistani soldiers or just some advisers ?


i think both.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ABCharlie

New World said:


> Almost all the retired military soldiers do chowkidari of a bank or to be a bodyguard of a corrupt politician or a business tycoon to feed his family..
> if you don't know then you should have to search for it.
> 
> 
> Qatari don't need our whole army. just few thousands.
> world cup is in 2022, a new force can be made within 2 years.



Qatar talks about Pakistan army as an institute, not retired personnel. Learn the difference first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lucky Breeze

OK. Assistance granted, but in return we will evaluate your "*future french procurement*".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Lucky Breeze said:


> OK. Assistance granted, but in return we will evaluate your "*future french procurement*".



Say hello to Rafael...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

New World said:


> Yeh Pakistan ke lye Pride ka to Mamla hai par ye baat un choty soch walo ko kaise samjhai jo hath dhookar Pakistan ko akela karna chahty hai..



They see everything through their Roohani peshwa's interests,so naturally its going to bother them..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Go ahead with a full steam!! An excellent PR opportunity!!! One ad lead has come to my mind - Pak _Ordu_ dares where Superpowers fear!!!!!



Lucky Breeze said:


> OK. Assistance granted, but in return we will evaluate your "*future french procurement*".


And, sometimes take them for a joy ride like the "white blokes" - President Trump's lost generation from 50's...



Starlord said:


> deposit 10 Billion Dollars in our Reserve ... and a Deal to provide Cheap Oil and Free Tickets to Pakistan Fans


Please share a ticket, especially from the knock-out round, with this _Fakir_!!!!!



nadeemkhan110 said:


> This means that muslim wold trust us and our army and this will be honor for us.



Which Muslim countries are you talking about?? Which Muslim folks have the tradition to rule over the richest lands of the then known world with empires after empires for hundreds of years???? And, that too when 80% of local populace belonged to different religions and races!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## YeBeWarned

HAKIKAT said:


> Please share a ticket, especially from the knock-out round, with this _Fakir_!!!!!



Sure i will  but you promise to invite me to Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

They can help reduce some of the debt we owe and something can be worked out , I suppose


----------



## FlyingAce

Well its a Proud moment for Pakistan & Pak Army, Well in the end it would bound to happen, a active military role in fighting terror, Pak Army can be a case study for other nations fighting a Hybird 5th gen warfare!


----------



## Signalian

TA/DA for PA officers and soldiers mostly SSG probably LCB.


----------



## New World

ABCharlie said:


> Qatar talks about Pakistan army as an institute, not retired personnel. Learn the difference first.


Qatar talked about defence forces of Pakistan not just army, and that includes retired personnel also. 



chauvunist said:


> They see everything through their Roohani peshwa's interests,so naturally its going to bother them..


few months back i posted a text about a talk between Reza Pehlvi of Iran and shah faisal of KSA. 
a member of that Roohani Peshwa got angry on me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Readerdefence

Kedardel said:


> Who will the Pakistani forces in Qatar report to in such scenario ?


Don't worry about that


----------



## haviZsultan

Starlord said:


> Sure i will  but you promise to invite me to Turkey


@HAKIKAT don't give him an invite. We Pakistanis are champions at being illegal immigrants. He will come to Turkey, meet you and next day he won't be seen or found anywhere. He will disappear in beautiful Turkey. 

Jokes aside Turkeys a beautiful place. Istanbul is one of the best places I traveled to.

@t topic. Good opportunity for Pakistan. I am opposed to any oppressive or other assignments for our soldiers like curtailing Arab Spring or shia riots in Bahrain or joining Saudi alliance for a senseless war in Yemen. But this is a mild thing. I support it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BATMAN

Kailash Rava said:


> Did p.m of qatar asked pak army for security assistance or did pak army general visited Qatar and presented their help to Qatar FIFA world cup?



I can answer your questions, if you donate $1000 to International toilet fund of India and provide proof of it.


----------



## YeBeWarned

haviZsultan said:


> @HAKIKAT don't give him an invite. We Pakistanis are champions at being illegal immigrants. He will come to Turkey, meet you and next day he won't be seen or found anywhere. He will disappear in beautiful Turkey.
> 
> Jokes aside Turkeys a beautiful place. Istanbul is one of the best places I traveled to.
> 
> @t topic. Good opportunity for Pakistan. I am opposed to any oppressive or other assignments for our soldiers like curtailing Arab Spring or shia riots in Bahrain or joining Saudi alliance for a senseless war in Yemen. But this is a mild thing. I support it.



Hell yeah hahaha its my dream to Visit Turkey someday  
inshallah i will 
bhai hum zara Betakalluf mehmaan hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

haviZsultan said:


> @HAKIKAT don't give him an invite. We Pakistanis are champions at being illegal immigrants. He will come to Turkey, meet you and next day he won't be seen or found anywhere. He will disappear in beautiful Turkey.
> 
> Jokes aside Turkeys a beautiful place. Istanbul is one of the best places I traveled to.
> 
> @t topic. Good opportunity for Pakistan. I am opposed to any oppressive or other assignments for our soldiers like curtailing Arab Spring or shia riots in Bahrain or joining Saudi alliance for a senseless war in Yemen. But this is a mild thing. I support it.


As for being immigrants, Pak folks are already making it there. One of my friends has told me that the barber in his village is a Pak. Being married to a local Turkish girl, he also runs construction and poultry businesses and employs BD folks. He is also their part time Imam at the village mosque. Thanks to Pak and BD folks, the village mosque is full again. He is planning to move more of his relatives to Turkey. The Turkish villages are losing young folks due to the extensive migration to big cities, so the agricultural sector suffers and they look barren. Hopefully, these folks can revitalize the villages again...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

Friends, let us keep politics out of this thread.

Pakistanis have been working in Qatar's Armed forces for a number of decades. As Airforce instructors, soldiers, trainers Pakistanis have a history in Qatar. New programs are just building atop that relation.

GCC countries can not count on strong support from USA in case the security situation deteriorates, and that is why they are broadening their options. It is only natural to do so.

Pakistan Army has an unmatched record in dealing with Terrorism and COIN operations. It is not surprising that other countries wish to avail this expertise. It is good for building influence as well as reaping monetary and other benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Signalian said:


> TA/DA for PA officers and soldiers mostly SSG probably LCB.



A Brigadier rank Officer of PA was deputed to train Qatar Internal security force called Lekwiya. This was in 2015, I dont know if he is still here or not. Limited Number of officers from PAF and PA will continue to be deputed to qatar for training the qatar internal security forces. But for more sophisticated roles, they prefer looking towards France & USA.



Chak Bamu said:


> Friends, let us keep politics out of this thread.
> 
> *Pakistanis have been working in Qatar's Armed forces for a number of decades. As Airforce instructors, soldiers, trainers Pakistanis have a history in Qatar. New programs are just building atop that relation.*
> 
> GCC countries can not count on strong support from USA in case the security situation deteriorates, and that is why they are broadening their options. It is only natural to do so.
> 
> Pakistan Army has an unmatched record in dealing with Terrorism and COIN operations. It is not surprising that other countries wish to avail this expertise. It is good for building influence as well as reaping monetary and other benefits.



Ironically, A Pakistani working in Qatar Armed forces participated in a skirmish b/w Qatar and Bahrain in 90's and he was awarded Qatri Nationality for it.



chauvunist said:


> It's a matter of pride for Pakistan in general and Pak Army in particular that for the security of such a big event,we are being trusted and our armed forces professionalism recognized...



Lets just say instructors, specialized personnel would be included in security committee in advisory capacity. Not that PA would handle the security of entire event

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

Loser and inferior mentality from Pakistan.

Our army isn't for rent. When are these Arabs going to start treating Pakistanis as equals?


----------



## New World

A.M. said:


> Loser and inferior mentality from Pakistan.
> 
> Our army isn't for rent. When are these Arabs going to start treating Pakistanis as equals?


first try to read about conflicts and wars.. 
or
atleast read history of US military conflicts and wars..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

*Quality always gets recongnition.*

*Is it any wonder that Qatar is seeking Pak Army help?*

Pak State really needs to get its act together. 

Time to ACT out of Strength which you possess in abundance... no more seeking help, please. No more aid.

*It is about time that Pak State actively construct along with its partners the Strategic Security Architecture of the ME.*

After all Pak State is a stakeholder in the security and prosperity of ME. It is Pak's strategic interest and as South West Asian Power its own backyard along with CA.

However, this shall only happen through *Pak Comprehensive National Strength*...read economy.

Go there and provide them best security there is!

Oh, and, Qatar needs to sign Joint Production Agreement in defence i.e. ships, submarines, tanks, missiles, amunitions and of course, aircrafts (JF17, NGF and beyond...)

Qataris are good people!


----------



## Readerdefence

I don't undestrand why we think Qatar need our assistance for their security 
As US having a permanent base by the name of Al udeid base housing around 
10,000 strong US servicemen 
To sign any defence pack with Pakistan really out of question
Same can be said about joint ventures they can have joint ventures
With Americans & britishers easily as they have their biggest investments in U.K.
And USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RedStar86

I really hope Qatar only wants a good advice from experienced countries and not from pakistani soldiers. Pakistan did a very good decision these last few years when she stayed away from conflict areas in the middle east and put her own interests before others..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

pakistan should rather propose sending instructors in qatars military academy to train their cadets.... bd sent their officers to kuwaits military academy as instructors instead... if you lend your army to the arabs they'll treat your army like their servants..... there is a reason why we train their kuwaits army instead of sending more officers... some sheikhs are disrespectful and will order you to hold their luggage or make tea for them.... like what?


----------



## AsianLion

Time for Pakistan Army and Security Forces to learn and employ tactics and strategies in Pakistan also.


----------



## Imran Khan

pak army secured pakistan already ? dily hazara killed daily mines blast and so much insecurity in balochistan . qatar is far better secured country then paksitan . i think pak army need to learn from Qatar how to secure a country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jinn Baba

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 382494



Why is this guy sitting like a dick in front of a foreign military chief!?


----------



## Sine Nomine

Imran Khan said:


> pak army secured pakistan already ? dily hazara killed daily mines blast and so much insecurity in balochistan . qatar is far better secured country then paksitan . i think pak army need to learn from Qatar how to secure a country


Gadhaar,Yahoodi agent
Baap Marey Andherey Mai,Beta Power House

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Gadhaar,Yahoodi agent
> Baap Marey Andherey Mai,Beta Power House


*نا جانے یہ پاکستانی کونسی دنیا مین رہتے ہین یار مجھے تو کچھ سمجھ نہیں آ رہا ۔ پرانے کھٹارا جہاز امراک سے نکلوا کر دنیا کی نمبر ون ائیر فورس بن جاتے ۔ لاکھوں بم پھٹوا کر دنیا کی نمبر 1 سیکیورٹی ایجنسی بن جاتے ہیں ۔ برطانیہ سے پرانے جہاز ہیلی کاپٹر خیرات مین لے کر سمندروں کے شیر بن جاتے ہیں ۔ پاکستان کو اگر باہر سے دیکھا جائے تو ہر فیلیڈ میں تباہ حال ملک نظر آتا ہے ۔ لیکن اندر سے شاید کچھ نظر نہیں آتا ۔ گ پھٹے تو پھٹے شان نا گھٹے ۔*


----------



## BATMAN

Kailash Rava said:


> Did p.m of qatar asked pak army for security assistance or did pak army general visited Qatar and presented their help to Qatar FIFA world cup?


It was FIFA who recommended Pak army, after reviewing UN peace keeper record.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

hussain0216 said:


> Bangladesh army is useless what are you going to teach anyone?


 they teach them how to use WW2 era 303 guns which no one else use in this world . can your solder reload it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Imran Khan said:


> *نا جانے یہ پاکستانی کونسی دنیا مین رہتے ہین یار مجھے تو کچھ سمجھ نہیں آ رہا ۔ پرانے کھٹارا جہاز امراک سے نکلوا کر دنیا کی نمبر ون ائیر فورس بن جاتے ۔ لاکھوں بم پھٹوا کر دنیا کی نمبر 1 سیکیورٹی ایجنسی بن جاتے ہیں ۔ برطانیہ سے پرانے جہاز ہیلی کاپٹر خیرات مین لے کر سمندروں کے شیر بن جاتے ہیں ۔ پاکستان کو اگر باہر سے دیکھا جائے تو ہر فیلیڈ میں تباہ حال ملک نظر آتا ہے ۔ لیکن اندر سے شاید کچھ نظر نہیں آتا ۔ گ پھٹے تو پھٹے شان نا گھٹے ۔*


Hum sai bahut Qurbaniya de hai,BC modern concept of war mai loss of life,itself aik defeat hai,par bahi jahan loog kemmey wala naan khaa kar vote dete hain,wahan yeah sub chulta hai.

Hum 


Imran Khan said:


> they teach them how to use 3nat3 guns which no one else use in this world . can your solder reload it ?


Hum sai theek he reh gaye hain.


----------



## SabzShaheen

Nowhere does it say that Pakistani soldiers will be sent to provide security for the world cup. "Assistance" can mean anything ranging from advice to sending soldiers though the latter would have been explicitly mentioned. It's unlikely that there will be any significant developments in the relationship between the two countries due to Pakistan's close relationship with Saudi Arabia which is currently the main party responsible for the Qatar diplomatic crisis. Some people on this thread also mentioning Qatari facilitation of the transfer of French military systems which I hope is sarcasm.

Also, these statements of "commitment" to enhancing bilateral ties are given all the time so can be brushed aside as largely insincere. As the Qatari PM hope to enhance "ease of travel", why doesn't Pakistan bring up how thousands of Pakistani expatriates are trapped in Qatar, forced to work as slaves?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sounds like a wonderful idea mobalize 100,000 Troops to Qatar , for security Qatar pays bill for the security setup

Pakistan had recently successfully done PSL League Program in Pakistan

Would be great if we can generate some Revenue on Side with some excercise for 100,000 Troops in Qatar

Great for Bilateral cooperation

If the money generated thru this cooperation can mean we can set up more hospitals or Social community centers , why not Troops help Qatar , and funds we generate help local Pakistani community

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

hussain0216 said:


> Bangladesh army is useless what are you going to teach anyone?


What about Pakistani one!? I mean shit like drone strikes... killing Usama without considering Pakistan’s sovereignty aren’t going to sit well with people you’re trying to belittle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Michael Corleone said:


> What about Pakistani one!? I mean shit like drone strikes... killing Usama without considering Pakistan’s sovereignty aren’t going to sit well with people you’re trying to belittle



Do you see the U.S winning in Afghanistan??

The U.S has wasted over a TRILLION in Afghanistan with thousands of its soldiers dead, 

We have given our enemies back as much as they have tried to attack us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## My-Analogous

saaju said:


> RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa, met Qatar's Prime Minister, Sheikh Abdullah bin Nasser bin Khalifa Al Thani, on Tuesday in Qatar.
> 
> The Prime Minister of Qatar acknowledged Pakistan's contribution to the development and growth of Qatar. He also praised Pakistan Army's efforts towards regional peace.
> 
> He expressed his desire to learn from Pakistan Army's experience in the security domain and sought assistance for the FIFA World Cup to be played in Qatar in 2022.
> 
> The Prime Minister also hoped to move forward with Pakistan on multiple fronts including cyber security, defence production and ease of travel.
> 
> According to Inter Services Public Relations, military’s media wing, General Qamar Javed Bajwa also met Commander Qatar Emiri Land Forces, Major General Muhammed Ali Ghanim Al Ghanim and Commander Qatar Emiri Guard, Major General Hazza Bin Khalil Al Shahwani.
> 
> During his meeting with Major General Muhammed Ali Ghanim Al Ghanim, Commander Qatar Emiri Land Forces, the host appreciated Pakistan Army's professionalism and performance in the ongoing fight against terrorism, and showed interest in joint training and field exercises.
> 
> The Army Chief thanked the hosts for their expression and assured all possible cooperation in the desired fields.
> 
> On his visit to Qatar, General Bajwa also visited the Qatar Emiri Guard Headquarters and met Major General Hazza Bin Khalid Al Shahwani.
> 
> He also paid a visit to Ahmed Bin Mohamed Military College, where Pakistani tri-services contingent of 166 members is imparting training.
> 
> https://www.geo.tv/latest/133548-Qa...ak-Army-over-security-for-FIFA-World-Cup-2022



Good, we should go a head and they are not asking fighting in front line but to support the event. But nothing is free


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It would be a good experience for Young Military graduates to watch world cup , tackle some security gain international experience , and I am sure the bilateral exchange will also benefit Pakistan financially







Pakistan normally does international troops training anyways , but in this case it would be active duty type role. Qatar is 99% safe country anyways. Appears to be easy money

What would be best

New graduates with some Seniors 

Rangers
For 2022 World cup security
It would also be a very positive news for Image of Pakistan Forces to help with Security efforts get our troops some much needed excercise


----------



## Michael Corleone

hussain0216 said:


> Do you see the U.S winning in Afghanistan??
> 
> The U.S has wasted over a TRILLION in Afghanistan with thousands of its soldiers dead,
> 
> We have given our enemies back as much as they have tried to attack us


still the supply lines aren't close for US is it? 
the people you're calling enemies now were your best friends for more of your countries existence


----------



## hussain0216

Michael Corleone said:


> still the supply lines aren't close for US is it?
> the people you're calling enemies now were your best friends for more of your countries existence



Its not in our interests to close them regardless of what anyone says

They were never our best friends but a superpower trying to use world nations, unlike other countries which have collapsed under less pressure we have mostly dealt with the machinations of our enemies and given as good as we got whether that be the U.S or india

We are preparing for our future because we know the fight is too come


----------



## Michael Corleone

hussain0216 said:


> Its not in our interests to close them regardless of what anyone says
> 
> They were never our best friends but a superpower trying to use world nations, unlike other countries which have collapsed under less pressure we have mostly dealt with the machinations of our enemies and given as good as we got whether that be the U.S or india
> 
> We are preparing for our future because we know the fight is too come


call them enemies and then provide them with services... pure hypocrites


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

What if the arabs didnt mean to honor us by asking us for protection.

What if instead they wanted to humiliate us by using us as canon fodder and chokidars?? 

I say this after seeing arab nationalism first hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

It should come only in form of training


----------



## imadul

Aawish said:


> Qatar should give us their all 12 Mirage 2000's + $1bn  . Otherwise, we shouldn't send PA. PA is not a mercenary army nor their bodyguards that they can call whenever they want, free of cost. They should treat us like Egypt and buy military goodies for us too.


You are contardicting yourself, my friend!
Asking fighters planes plus 1 billion for services! And then say we are not mercenry!!! Think before you post.



mamoona batool said:


> Sorry Qatar!
> Our forces are not "FOR RENT".
> Yes! You may send your troops for training....


Helping a friendly Muslim country is not renting out PA. This will promote Pak strategic influence. They will however front all deployment and logistical budget.


----------



## H!TchHiker

imadul said:


> You are contardicting yourself, my friend!
> Asking fighters planes plus 1 billion for services! And then say we are not mercenry!!! Think before you post.
> 
> 
> *Helping a friendly Muslim country is not renting out PA*. This will promote Pak strategic influence. They will however front all deployment and logistical budget.


How to help ? Why not they pay good for services ..Nothing is free...Why we protect there fancy stadiums and hotels for free ?They being a Msulim country can also help Pakistan in getting rid of loans ? Do they ? or they prefer India for investment


----------



## HAIDER

Now if PA provide security then KSA and UAE will become sad.....


----------



## Azadkashmir

SabzShaheen said:


> Nowhere does it say that Pakistani soldiers will be sent to provide security for the world cup. "Assistance" can mean anything ranging from advice to sending soldiers though the latter would have been explicitly mentioned. It's unlikely that there will be any significant developments in the relationship between the two countries due to Pakistan's close relationship with Saudi Arabia which is currently the main party responsible for the Qatar diplomatic crisis. Some people on this thread also mentioning Qatari facilitation of the transfer of French military systems which I hope is sarcasm.
> 
> Also, these statements of "commitment" to enhancing bilateral ties are given all the time so can be brushed aside as largely insincere. As the Qatari PM hope to enhance "ease of travel", why doesn't Pakistan bring up how thousands of Pakistani expatriates are trapped in Qatar, forced to work as slaves?




Thank you for mentioning the fcuking pak slaves trappped in qatar building huge entertainment stadium for bread and circus for europeans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

I was like in college when I heard Qatar is about to host and saw the video of stadiums they are going to built and asking for Pakistani labor. 
And now its Russia and next time its Qatar.



Azadkashmir said:


> Thank you for mentioning the fcuking pak slaves trappped in qatar building huge entertainment stadium for bread and circus for europeans.


It pays better then working in slums back home.


----------



## Azadkashmir

Pakistansdefender said:


> I was like in college when I heard Qatar is about to host and saw the video of stadiums they are going to built and asking for Pakistani labor.
> And now its Russia and next time its Qatar.
> 
> 
> It pays better then working in slums back home.



In your own country you still have honour in Arab country the arab gets rape, enslave you, he owns you and your wife and kids. Europeans that go to arab countries also get to pi ss on you. They get red carpet treatment at the airports while pak gets pulled over even though it was Arabs and Europe/USA funded ISIS. 
It was pak that suffered the most terror attacks guess who by the countries that accuse pak of terror.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SabzShaheen

Pakistansdefender said:


> It pays better then working in slums back home.


It's on you to prove it's better. Of course neither situation is acceptable but freedom is better than slavery. Also, are you aware of the barbaric conditions that they have to work through? For instance, difficult manual labour in insane temperatures.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

SabzShaheen said:


> It's on you to prove it's better. Of course neither situation is acceptable but freedom is better than slavery. Also, are you aware of the barbaric conditions that they have to work through? For instance, difficult manual labour in insane temperatures.


Whatever they have to endure there, is 1000 times better then back home. How they are treated there, is 1000 times better then home.
Haven't you seen the condition of the labor back home, and there is no difference in temperature now between Pakistan and Qatar. Even in lahore it is touching 50, go down to karachi and you would get roasted, go to balochistan it is no different there. Even in plains of kashmir and kpk situation is no different.
Here a labor is not considered a human.
He is considered a slave, who works for a mere pitence.
Atleast if they are working as slaves, they would have enough money to pay for the education of their children, there would be enough money to buy a decent house, enough food to eat..... Their sisters and dughter can be wedded better. 
And their children don't have to become a labor just like themselves.



Azadkashmir said:


> In your own country you still have honour in Arab country the arab gets rape, enslave you, he owns you and your wife and kids. Europeans that go to arab countries also get to pi ss on you. They get red carpet treatment at the airports while pak gets pulled over even though it was Arabs and Europe/USA funded ISIS.
> It was pak that suffered the most terror attacks guess who by the countries that accuse pak of terror.


There may be case of misconduct, but overall condition is much better.
It is Pakistanis themselves who would start to become a responsible country to deserve the honor we demand. It is not our birthright, but something we have to earn.. 
Why educated Indians are ay better positions in gulf and Pakistanis are working as labors.
Stop blaming other and look at your own country.
When your own prime minister of the country blamed your army for terrorism and support Indian narrative. What respect you want from the world. 
When your pm failed to tell the world of the sacrifices we made, when your pm don't hire a foreign minister and our narrative did not reach the world, then don't blame the world, blame your pm...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

Pakistansdefender said:


> Whatever they have to endure there, is 1000 times better then back home. How they are treated there, is 1000 times better then home.
> Haven't you seen the condition of the labor back home, and there is no difference in temperature now between Pakistan and Qatar. Even in lahore it is touching 50, go down to karachi and you would get roasted, go to balochistan it is no different there. Even in plains of kashmir and kpk situation is no different.
> Here a labor is not considered a human.
> He is considered a slave, who works for a mere pitence.
> Atleast if they are working as slaves, they would have enough money to pay for the education of their children, there would be enough money to buy a decent house, enough food to eat..... Their sisters and dughter can be wedded better.
> And their children don't have to become a labor just like themselves.




who said they going to get paid better in qatar prices are higher in qatar for living i bet. i promise that passport will be taken and then it will be slave labor for many years the guy will commit suicide by jumping in front of a car.


----------



## Signalian

Qatar is asking for PA LCB's


----------



## Azadkashmir

Pakistansdefender said:


> Whatever they have to endure there, is 1000 times better then back home. How they are treated there, is 1000 times better then home.
> Haven't you seen the condition of the labor back home, and there is no difference in temperature now between Pakistan and Qatar. Even in lahore it is touching 50, go down to karachi and you would get roasted, go to balochistan it is no different there. Even in plains of kashmir and kpk situation is no different.
> Here a labor is not considered a human.
> He is considered a slave, who works for a mere pitence.
> Atleast if they are working as slaves, they would have enough money to pay for the education of their children, there would be enough money to buy a decent house, enough food to eat..... Their sisters and dughter can be wedded better.
> And their children don't have to become a labor just like themselves.
> 
> 
> There may be case of misconduct, but overall condition is much better.
> It is Pakistanis themselves who would start to become a responsible country to deserve the honor we demand. It is not our birthright, but something we have to earn..
> Why educated Indians are ay better positions in gulf and Pakistanis are working as labors.
> Stop blaming other and look at your own country.
> When your own prime minister of the country blamed your army for terrorism and support Indian narrative. What respect you want from the world.
> When your pm failed to tell the world of the sacrifices we made, when your pm don't hire a foreign minister and our narrative did not reach the world, then don't blame the world, blame your pm...




Sorry but it dont apply to me i live in uk. pak ppl need to change, British Pakistanis would shoot him straight up if they weren't traveling in armed vehicles. 
nawaz sharif would get stabbed up here in uk for just for behaving like monkey he is. pak ppl have turned these animals into demi-gods.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Azadkashmir said:


> Sorry but it dont apply to me i live in uk. pak ppl need to change, British Pakistanis would shoot him straight up if they weren't traveling in armed vehicles.
> nawaz sharif would get stabbed up here in uk for just for behaving like monkey he is. pak ppl have turned these animals into demi-gods.


While you yourself live comfortably in UK, you are against poor labors going to work in developed country like Qatar, and have all the humanly benefits of job and earn far better then what they get at home and a chance to change their life style.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SabzShaheen

Pakistansdefender said:


> Whatever they have to endure there, is 1000 times better then back home. How they are treated there, is 1000 times better then home.
> Haven't you seen the condition of the labor back home, and there is no difference in temperature now between Pakistan and Qatar. Even in lahore it is touching 50, go down to karachi and you would get roasted, go to balochistan it is no different there. Even in plains of kashmir and kpk situation is no different.
> Here a labor is not considered a human.
> He is considered a slave, who works for a mere pitence.
> Atleast if they are working as slaves, they would have enough money to pay for the education of their children, there would be enough money to buy a decent house, enough food to eat..... Their sisters and dughter can be wedded better.
> And their children don't have to become a labor just like themselves.


If conditions in Pakistan are really that bad then I don't see why Pakistanis hate Arabs so much when you treat one another as badly as they treat you. Also, Qatari citizenship is not granted by birth as far as I know so the children would not be free either. You misunderstand what it's like for a labourer to work in Qatar. It's not like a Pakistani going to the US or the UK.



Pakistansdefender said:


> While you yourself live comfortably in UK, you are against poor labors going to work in developed country like Qatar, and have all the humanly benefits of job and earn far better then what they get at home and a chance to change their life style.


We are against their maltreatment because love for our people does not know borders. I would suggest reading up on the conditions of labourers in Qatar as you seem to have the idea that they are immigrating there like they would to the US or UK as stated above.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

SabzShaheen said:


> If conditions in Pakistan are really that bad then I don't see why Pakistanis hate Arabs so much when you treat one another as badly as they treat you. Also, Qatari citizenship is not granted by birth as far as I know so the children would not be free either. You misunderstand what it's like for a labourer to work in Qatar. It's not like a Pakistani going to the US or the UK.
> 
> 
> We are against their maltreatment because love for our people does not know borders. I would suggest reading up on the conditions of labourers in Qatar as you seem to have the idea that they are immigrating there like they would to the US or UK as stated above.


Pakistan too don't offer citizenship if any foreigner children is born in Pakistan.. 
Pakistanis have a habit of finding fault with everything.


----------



## Azadkashmir

Pakistansdefender said:


> While you yourself live comfortably in UK, you are against poor labors going to work in developed country like Qatar, and have all the humanly benefits of job and earn far better then what they get at home and a chance to change their life style.



lolz hahaha uk is not that comfortable yes better than pak but hey i seen very rich ppl in pak living very good lives that makes uk ppl look poor. I have done comparison between families there and here in uk the ones in uk are aged stressed worried, while one in pak are living healthier with no worry or care.

Trust me it is far easier to open business in pak than uk just only one problem bribes.

Qatar is not developed it is run by bunch of barbarians. if pak cheap dumb ppl want to die in qatar go ahead hey i can say it I have had a relative run over by European diplomat or something in a car in Saudi Arabia man years ago and come home with botched up operation.



Pakistansdefender said:


> Pakistan too don't offer citizenship if any foreigner children is born in Pakistan..
> Pakistanis have a habit of finding fault with everything.



I think this is protection policy so that foreigners don't take over land, rupees has no value over other currency too. Imagine Arabs taking over your land or Europeans like in south africa. you will become even more enslaved on your ancestors land owned by others.


----------



## SabzShaheen

Pakistansdefender said:


> Pakistan too don't offer citizenship if any foreigner children is born in Pakistan..
> Pakistanis have a habit of finding fault with everything.


4. Citizenship by birth.— Every person born in Pakistan after the commencement of this Act shall be a citizen of Pakistan by birth: Provided that a person shall not be such a citizen by virtue of this section if at the time of his birth: -- (a) his father possesses such immunity from suit and legal process as is accorded to an every of an external sovereign power accredited in Pakistan and is not a citizen of Pakistan; or (b) His father is an enemy alien and the birth occurs in a place then under occupation by the enemy.
http://www.refworld.org/pdfid/3ae6b4ffa.pdf

Who are you trying to fool lol.


----------



## Azadkashmir

SabzShaheen said:


> 4. Citizenship by birth.— Every person born in Pakistan after the commencement of this Act shall be a citizen of Pakistan by birth: Provided that a person shall not be such a citizen by virtue of this section if at the time of his birth: -- (a) his father possesses such immunity from suit and legal process as is accorded to an every of an external sovereign power accredited in Pakistan and is not a citizen of Pakistan; or (b) His father is an enemy alien and the birth occurs in a place then under occupation by the enemy.
> http://www.refworld.org/pdfid/3ae6b4ffa.pdf
> 
> Who are you trying to fool lol.




Have you noticed the pakistanis in pak on this forum are supporting this slavery and the ones from uk are defending there ppl from suffering in slavery in qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SabzShaheen

Azadkashmir said:


> Have you noticed the pakistanis in pak on this forum are supporting this slavery and the ones from uk are defending there ppl from suffering in slavery in qatar.


Maybe they're just getting in the right mindset to serve their Chinese masters once they move in, or perhaps it's always been like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Maybe Qatar just want assistance in setting up the security plan for World Cup 2022 and to train their personal 

They can train 000's in 4 year time frame


----------



## Bratva

Azadkashmir said:


> In your own country you still have honour in Arab country the arab gets rape, enslave you, he owns you and your wife and kids. Europeans that go to arab countries also get to pi ss on you. They get red carpet treatment at the airports while pak gets pulled over even though it was Arabs and Europe/USA funded ISIS.
> It was pak that suffered the most terror attacks guess who by the countries that accuse pak of terror.



Well I Guess I should be getting raped and all the other things you mentioned as I work in Qatar Government Department as well all the other Pakistani Highly qualified persons working in government as well public sectors.

Talking about Pakistani slaves, They are coming in hundreds and guess who employ them ? Another Pakistani

Saif ur Rehman Reddco Company

https://www.redcointl.com/en/index.php

I have received the same amount of honor that I'd have received back In Lahore If I have worked the same job. Don't make judgements if you are not on ground or worked in Pakistan to make such idiotic statements



Azadkashmir said:


> who said they going to get paid better in qatar prices are higher in qatar for living i bet. i promise that passport will be taken and then it will be slave labor for many years the guy will commit suicide by jumping in front of a car.



And you know this how ? My Passport is with me. Like many other Pakistanis who have their Passport with you.



SabzShaheen said:


> It's on you to prove it's better. Of course neither situation is acceptable but freedom is better than slavery. Also, are you aware of the barbaric conditions that they have to work through? For instance, difficult manual labour in insane temperatures.



There is no manual labour when temperature exceeds 50 degree. From JNUNE - August, all the construction activities are halted b/w 11-3 PM. The peak temperature time over here 

*Summer work hours effective from June 15*
05 Jun 2017 - 10:42
The Ministry of Administrative Development, Labor and Social Affairs announced yesterday that summer work timings would come into force from June 15. The Ministry said that the implementation of the Ministerial decision No. 16 of 2007 determining the working hours in open work places during the summer will begin from June 15 and will remain effective till August 31.

The decision determines the working hours for those who work under the sun or open places. 

The decision stipulates that working in such places must be banned after 11:30 am, while evening working hours must start at 3:00pm.


I guess geniuses like you who says it is for others to proof are generally ignorant and dont bother to do little bit of research before coming up with such misinformation



Azadkashmir said:


> who said they going to get paid better in qatar prices are higher in qatar for living i bet. i promise that passport will be taken and then it will be slave labor for many years the guy will commit suicide by jumping in front of a car.



Let me tell you what a skilled labour is getting in Qatar. Companies provide a Skilled/Unskilled Pakistani Labor free residence in 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labour_City,_Qatar

They get free food 3 times a day. They get free laundary. They dont have to pay water or electricity bills. Salary starts from Qatri Riyal 2000 goes up to 4000 depending upon unskilled and skilled labor

Tell me Genius, Are they gonna get all of this back in pakistan? plus the amount of salary they are getting in Riyals ?



Signalian said:


> Qatar is asking for PA LCB's



How sure are you ? Because the emphasis is more on the new Internal security and riot force that they are planning to raise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SabzShaheen

Bratva said:


> There is no manual labour when temperature exceeds 50 degree. From JNUNE - August, all the construction activities are halted b/w 11-3 PM. The peak temperature time over here
> 
> *Summer work hours effective from June 15*
> 05 Jun 2017 - 10:42
> The Ministry of Administrative Development, Labor and Social Affairs announced yesterday that summer work timings would come into force from June 15. The Ministry said that the implementation of the Ministerial decision No. 16 of 2007 determining the working hours in open work places during the summer will begin from June 15 and will remain effective till August 31.
> 
> The decision determines the working hours for those who work under the sun or open places.
> 
> The decision stipulates that working in such places must be banned after 11:30 am, while evening working hours must start at 3:00pm.
> 
> 
> I guess geniuses like you who says it is for others to proof are generally ignorant and dont bother to do little bit of research before coming up with such misinformation



In that case, my information was a couple of years old since I don't have time to keep tabs all development going on around the world. The other person in this thread could have just as easily provided evidence for his counter-argument which he didn't and I still dispute some of his points. It's also a well-held perception of Qatari migrant worker conditions so I didn't feel the need to bring up countless articles to back myself though I could do just that.

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/mar/19/qatar-world-cup-slavery-migrant-workers

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...-on-qatars-world-cup-labour-rights-and-wrongs

Reportedly, the kafala system was to be abolished by April so these are new developments. It will take time for the conditions of labourers to improve. These changes are good steps but it will take time for the negative perception of Qatar to change.


----------



## Azadkashmir

Bratva said:


> Well I Guess I should be getting raped and all the other things you mentioned as I work in Qatar Government Department as well all the other Pakistani Highly qualified persons working in government as well public sectors.
> 
> Talking about Pakistani slaves, They are coming in hundreds and guess who employ them ? Another Pakistani
> 
> Saif ur Rehman Reddco Company
> 
> https://www.redcointl.com/en/index.php
> 
> I have received the same amount of honor that I'd have received back In Lahore If I have worked the same job. Don't make judgements if you are not on ground or worked in Pakistan to make such idiotic statements
> 
> 
> 
> And you know this how ? My Passport is with me. Like many other Pakistanis who have their Passport with you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no manual labour when temperature exceeds 50 degree. From JNUNE - August, all the construction activities are halted b/w 11-3 PM. The peak temperature time over here
> 
> *Summer work hours effective from June 15*
> 05 Jun 2017 - 10:42
> The Ministry of Administrative Development, Labor and Social Affairs announced yesterday that summer work timings would come into force from June 15. The Ministry said that the implementation of the Ministerial decision No. 16 of 2007 determining the working hours in open work places during the summer will begin from June 15 and will remain effective till August 31.
> 
> The decision determines the working hours for those who work under the sun or open places.
> 
> The decision stipulates that working in such places must be banned after 11:30 am, while evening working hours must start at 3:00pm.
> 
> 
> I guess geniuses like you who says it is for others to proof are generally ignorant and dont bother to do little bit of research before coming up with such misinformation
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you what a skilled labour is getting in Qatar. Companies provide a Skilled/Unskilled Pakistani Labor free residence in
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labour_City,_Qatar
> 
> They get free food 3 times a day. They get free laundary. They dont have to pay water or electricity bills. Salary starts from Qatri Riyal 2000 goes up to 4000 depending upon unskilled and skilled labor
> 
> Tell me Genius, Are they gonna get all of this back in pakistan? plus the amount of salary they are getting in Riyals ?
> 
> 
> 
> How sure are you ? Because the emphasis is more on the new Internal security and riot force that they are planning to raise




well you could be one off the rest are slaves. we all know how much arabs love bakistanis. go kiss a ss.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Kailash Rava said:


> Did p.m of qatar asked pak army for security assistance or did pak army general visited Qatar and presented their help to Qatar FIFA world cup?


Either way India is not part of the equation so apply cream liberly


----------



## ziaulislam

trade carefully, saudis wount be happy


----------



## Aslan

ziaulislam said:


> trade carefully, saudis wount be happy


Saudis are investing USD 44 billion in india on an oil refinery. They didnt ask us, we shouldn't bother about them liking it or not.


----------



## Signalian

Bratva said:


> How sure are you ? Because the emphasis is more on the new Internal security and riot force that they are planning to raise


They need a force capable of operations conducted by LCB. Its not Pakistan's police which has handled internal security and COIN ops, its the military; Regular Units (LCB) and FC. In terms of internal security Ops, LCB comes close to SWAT model in AT ops as well as providing security.


----------



## ARMalik

So now these leaders in Pak specifically the military leaders want to convert a professional army into a "security force" with batons and cuffs. F* Great!!


----------



## AsianLion

*Qatar may recruit 100,000 Pakistanis for 2022 FIFA World Cup*
SAMAA | Digital - Posted: Jun 22, 2019 | Last Updated: 10 months ago






Photo: Radio Pakistan

*Qatar is interested in recruiting over 100,000 Pakistanis to prepare for the 2022 FIFA World Cup in the country, Qatar’s Foreign Minister Sheikh Mohamed bin Abdul Rahman al-Thani said Saturday.*

According to Radio Pakistan, the Qatari FM met Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi in Islamabad.

Qureshi told his Qatari counterpart that over 150,000 Pakistanis are living in Qatar and they are playing an important role in the country’s development.





The Qatari foreign minister said that his government wants to invest in Pakistan. The trade volume between the two countries has crossed the $250 billion mark.

Pakistan and Qatar signed three MoUs in the fields of trade, investment, tourism and financial intelligence.

The MoUs were signed a few hours after Emir of Qatar Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al-Thani arrived in Islamabad on a two-day official visit.

Adviser to the PM on Commerce Abdul Razak Dawood and Qatar Finance Minister Ali Shareef Al-Emadi signed an MoU for the establishment of the Pakistan-Qatar joint working group on trade and investment.

Minister for Inter Provincial Coordination Fahmida Mirza and Qatar National Tourism Council Secretary-General Akbar Al-Baker signed an MoU on cooperation in the fields of tourism and business events.

Another MoU was signed for cooperation in the field of exchange of financial intelligence, anti-money laundering and to stop terror financing.

Prime Minister Imran Khan and the Qatar Emir were also present when the officials from both countries signed the MoUs.



_Follow SAMAA English on Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram._


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Well that was quick. Do we export or import??


AsianUnion said:


> $250 billion mark


----------



## AsianLion

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Well that was quick. Do we export or import??



No its $2.5 billion. Mistype by article.


----------



## AsianLion

Is the Worldcup 2022 going ahead?


----------



## AsianLion

Thought to share here, Qatar have more Army jobs available:


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

A small contingent can be sent to *oversea security , or consultation* however army is *mainly for War*

It would be an over Kill send in Soldiers to a Football Event


----------



## khansaheeb

saaju said:


> RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa, met Qatar's Prime Minister, Sheikh Abdullah bin Nasser bin Khalifa Al Thani, on Tuesday in Qatar.
> 
> The Prime Minister of Qatar acknowledged Pakistan's contribution to the development and growth of Qatar. He also praised Pakistan Army's efforts towards regional peace.
> 
> He expressed his desire to learn from Pakistan Army's experience in the security domain and sought assistance for the FIFA World Cup to be played in Qatar in 2022.
> 
> The Prime Minister also hoped to move forward with Pakistan on multiple fronts including cyber security, defence production and ease of travel.
> 
> According to Inter Services Public Relations, military’s media wing, General Qamar Javed Bajwa also met Commander Qatar Emiri Land Forces, Major General Muhammed Ali Ghanim Al Ghanim and Commander Qatar Emiri Guard, Major General Hazza Bin Khalil Al Shahwani.
> 
> During his meeting with Major General Muhammed Ali Ghanim Al Ghanim, Commander Qatar Emiri Land Forces, the host appreciated Pakistan Army's professionalism and performance in the ongoing fight against terrorism, and showed interest in joint training and field exercises.
> 
> The Army Chief thanked the hosts for their expression and assured all possible cooperation in the desired fields.
> 
> On his visit to Qatar, General Bajwa also visited the Qatar Emiri Guard Headquarters and met Major General Hazza Bin Khalid Al Shahwani.
> 
> He also paid a visit to Ahmed Bin Mohamed Military College, where Pakistani tri-services contingent of 166 members is imparting training.
> 
> https://www.geo.tv/latest/133548-Qa...ak-Army-over-security-for-FIFA-World-Cup-2022


Why don't they ask and trust their Israeli brothers to provide the security?



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> A small contingent can be sent to *oversea security , or consultation* however army is *mainly for War*
> 
> It would be an over Kill send in Soldiers to a Football Event


They should send the Pakistani police and rangers tp Qatar to provide security and maintain law and order there.


----------



## Maula Jatt

AsianLion said:


> Thought to share here, Qatar have more Army jobs available:


all the potoharis are lining up after hearing this


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Qatar is on good terms with yemen, iran and GCC , what do they need an army for, for such an event ?


----------



## Maula Jatt

Abu Dhabi said:


> Qatar is on good terms with yemen, iran and GCC , what do they need an army for, for such an event ?


Don't think they need proper armed forces as in a fighting forct afaik 
More of a Security type thing


----------

